# transfert photos heic vers icloud impossible



## tokyo69 (13 Novembre 2019)

j*'ai fait une fausse manip et mes photos HEIC ont été éffacées de iphone et icloud. J'en ai une copie sur mon PC mais je n'arrive pas à les charger sur icloud et pas plus sur mon iphone.
quand je veux les charger sur icloud j'obtiens un message qu'on ne peut charger que des JPEG et pas de HEIC.
Etrange car ces HEIC ont été faites sur mon iphone.

Comment faire ??*

j'ai aussi essayer de brancher mon iphone sur mon PC et d'y mettre mannuellement les fichiers HEIC mais refus du systeme.

*Par avance Merci

CDT*


----------



## roquebrune (15 Novembre 2019)

je ne connais pas ton probleme mais pour moi HEIC c'est  a fuir en courant, avec presque toutes les app  photo (Halide, ProCamera, ...) on peut prendre des DNG


----------



## tokyo69 (16 Novembre 2019)

Merci, je vais essayer de transformer ces heic en jpeg; mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi iphone fait des photos en heic et apres icloud me les refuse...
Merci


----------



## fjbox (27 Août 2022)

bonjour, as tu essayé de renommer le fichier .heic en jpg ou jpeg sur ton mac icloud ? 

petit rappel : 


HEIC : High Efficiency Image File Format (développé par Moving Picture Experts Group (MPEG), Programme associé à iOS)

JPEG : Joint Photographic Experts Group (standard, Programme associé au reste Google Chrome, Apple Safari, Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox, Adobe Photoshop, IrfanView, Paint Shop Pro, Pixel image editor, the GIMP, ImageMagick, Paint.NET, Xara Photo &bmp; Graphic Designer)


----------

